# Cream cheese/Olive dip Recipe



## luvs (Jul 14, 2005)

this is my favorite dip recipe-

-1 lg. tub cream cheese
-sliced green olives (use as many or as few as you like)
-olive brine
-1 small to medium white onion, minced
--------------------------------
combine cream cheese, olives and onion. thin dip down with olive brine. serve with baked tortilla chips.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice one Luvs,

 I make a similar one for those little andwiches for teas only I just use some garlic instead of the onion. Will try your idea next time. Thanks  
kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Jul 15, 2005)

Since I don't like olives I'll have to make this for Savannah & my mom. I'll have to use black olives since Savannah dosen't like green ones though. Thanks for this!


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 15, 2005)

I absolutely love both green olives AND black ones.  Both are yummy for my tummy.  TY for the recipe.


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 15, 2005)

You know what else if fabulous is jalapeno jelly mixed with cream cheese and crackers and Harry & David make a fabulous sweet onion relish that is terrific with cream cheese and crackers.


----------



## licia (Jul 15, 2005)

This reminded me of a tea sandwich I make.  Spread cream cheese onto thin white bread. Line green olives up on one side of the bread and roll (as a jelly roll) tightly. Chill until time to serve and cut into slices.  They are beautiful (especially if the olives are pimento stuffed) and taste wonderful.


----------



## luvs (Jul 16, 2005)

nice to see that you guys like this. my best friend and i used to make this almost nightly for gatherings and it would get devoured. 
licia, i like your sammich idea. might try that....


----------



## marmalady (Jul 17, 2005)

Luvs - add some blue cheese dip to it - awesome!


----------



## dathey (Nov 12, 2007)

*Martini dip*

I was in Lake Geneva WI this weekend and had a "Martini Dip" which had blue cheese dressing, breeen olives and cream cheese mixed together and it was to DIE for!!!!!!! I need the receipe for this and I can't find it anywhere.

Has anyone ever heard of this receipe?


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 12, 2007)

mrsdove said:


> You know what else if fabulous is jalapeno jelly mixed with cream cheese and crackers and Harry & David make a fabulous sweet onion relish that is terrific with cream cheese and crackers.



I used to be able to buy this stuff called Cowboy Candy.  It was sweet pickled jalapeños.  A little cream cheese and a cracker and you were all set!!
Great stuff...

Now I prefer the Jalapeño raspberry  preserves... wow, what a flavor.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds freaky, but the olive sprad you describe is wonderful on date-nut bread. My mom used to get the kind that was in a can. Dunno why, but I seem to remember it being called "Boston brown bread"

Sounds weird, but you get a great salty/sweet thing going on.


----------



## QSis (Nov 12, 2007)

Not weird at all, Cherry.  Cream cheese is a popular spread on date-nut bread.

Brown bread is not date-nut bread, but it is delicious and is great with a cream cheese spread.  

B&M makes two kinds in a can - with and without raisins.  Excellent when sliced and toasted!  Welcome to B&G Foods, Inc.

I love the idea of the cream cheese, olive, green onion thing, thinned with olive brine. The recipe name for that on the internet is "Dirty Martini Dip".  Yum!  I would go with party pumpernickle loaf for that.

Lee


----------

